# Mossberg 190K-A



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son just picked up this 16 gauge but needs a stock. Any help out there would be appreciated. Thanks...Rich


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

https://shop.macongunstocks.com/Mossberg-Model-190-Bolt-Action-Shotgun-Example-Walnut-Stock-Mossberg-190.htm



Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

MOSSBERG MODEL 190 BUTTSTOCK WOOD 16 GAUGE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MOSSBERG MODEL 190 BUTTSTOCK WOOD 16 GAUGE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replys and I sent the links to my son....


----------

